# Peppermill for Tony The Turner . . .



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

This is my end of a trade I made with @Tclem. Tony here's a curly redwood PM for you and your bride. Okay for Paxton too if he want to make a mess hope y'all like it the pictures SUCK the figure and grain is much nicer than can be seen here - only place in my shop with decent light at night . . . . .









As to the shape, Henry asked me to make it a shape that truly reflected what you really are. @SENC is this what you were after?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SENC (Nov 2, 2014)

@kevin, I was just about to ask who inspired your shape when I saw your closing statement. It's always nice to honor your recipient. Well done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Nov 2, 2014)

New meaning to "woodbarter". Shape is very.........natural? Well done

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2014)

Knew Henry would get dragged into this somehow. Lol. Just what paxton needs to beat everything around here. Lol. Thank again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 2, 2014)

SENC said:


> @kevin, I was just about to ask who inspired your shape when I saw your closing statement. It's always nice to honor your recipient. Well done.



Where'd you find a kit for a 3" mill?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

Tony those pics were to 400 grit. I went ahead and hand sanded to 600 grit and put on another coat. It made a big difference. I will probably go to 800 tomorrow and hit it again. My wife is a serious problem,. She never likes me to give them away once done. I'm in your corner though I will mail it when she isn't looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Where'd you find a kit for a 3" mill?





We need a more dramatic laughing smiley. That was hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ...I went ahead and hand sanded to 600 grit...



With the grain?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SENC (Nov 2, 2014)

DKMD said:


> With the grain?


On a roll tonight! Where's the drumroll smilie!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

(Henry he's def on a roll let's keep setting him up . . . )

Tony I drilled the holes carefully to keep them on center, so the top knob doesn't wobble when you twist it so the stuff will come out of it smoothly . . .

(Henry never mind we might regret this)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

DKMD said:


> With the grain?





SENC said:


> On a roll tonight! Where's the drumroll smilie!



Only on WB does a peppermill thread become X rated!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Only on WB does a peppermill thread become X rated!!!!!!!!!!!



Peppermill? Who said anything about peppermills?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Peppermill? Who said anything about peppermills?



Okay, now I understand! Until I read this, I was glad it was meant for another Tony! PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 2, 2014)

Careful Tony, you may be replaced....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know if I want this after this thread. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I don't know if I want this after this thread. Lol



Personally, I don't know that I could use it on my food after all this........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I don't know if I want this after this thread. Lol




Tony it's okay really I'm going to send it to Henry first at his request and he says he will inspect it and add some special corns then forward it to you . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony it's okay really I'm going to send it to Henry first at his request and he says he will inspect it and add some special corns then forward it to you . . . . . . .


I may never get it back from that


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 2, 2014)

No need to be a dick about it, guys...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 3, 2014)

Kevin, remember that Tony is from Georgia or Mississippi, so be sure include written instructions for use.

1- grasp firmly at the base...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

